# Photo etch advice



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

I recently bought several 1/350 scale battleships and wanted to add photo etch to them. I've done some research and found 3 or 4 companies that offer it, but would like some advice on the best company to go with as far as value/detail. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance. Dave


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

What sets you ultimately get may depend on several factors:

1) cost
2) do they make the ship you need
3) complexity
4) availability

Some of the etch sets can be quite expensive and you can easily put $200 in etch into a $100 ship kit if you aren't careful. 

You may find only one company makes etch for a particular ship or class of ship in a given scale. 

Some brands of photo-etch are relatively simple and more user friendly than others. Some are quite complex and require both a lot of skill, but also more tools, reference materials, etc., to use.

Some brands are easier to get and some you may see online but they are always "sold out", "unavailable" etc. Or, you have to buy them direct from the manufacturer (who may or may not have a web site). 

In general some of the most widely available brands or most commonly recommended, would include Tom's Modelworks, Eduard, and Gold Medal Models. Eduard stuff is on the simple side (not a bad thing) and usually reasonably priced and with at least some basic instructions. The nice thing with Eduard is their sets are sold about anywhere. Tom's is a cut above Eduard as far as detail go, but I find the instructions a bit lacking (none have great instructions). Price is good. Tom's has a wide range of sets which is helpful. Gold Medal Models are sort of the Cadillac of photo-etch. They cost more, are incredibly complex, but are really great. I recall you have to get those direct from GMM. There are a lot of good Asian outfits too that make sets... Artwox, Pontos, etc. Also be sure to see that the company that made your ship kit doesn't offer their own detail up kits. Hasegawa has sets for their ships. I think Tamiya does as well.


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Thanks for the quick response djnick66!! I have HMS Prince of wales and IJN Musashi, which are Tamiya kits. I also have HMS Repulse and USS North Carolina from Trumpeter. The Repulse came with some photo etch included, but I'm not sure how extensive that set is in reference to hand rails for the whole ship or other details. the instructions for Repulse don't show where most the hand rails go or even if they are all included. I have looked at Toms models, Eduard, and gold medal models, but didn't know how they were concerning quality of product, instructions, ect. I didn't know that Tamiya offered photo etch for their kits either. I will have to check that out!! Thanks again!! :smile2:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Tamiya has this set for the PoW which includes a wood deck https://www.tamiyausa.com/items/pla...scale-ship-24000/prince-of-wales-pe-set-49819 It isn't cheap but is in the ball park, price wise, with the Pontos deck and etch sets . Tamiya has sets for their new Yamato (won't fit the mediocre old motorized Yamato and Musashi), and I think a set for the Bismarck. 

You may find also that one set gives you X and not Y but another set gives Y and not Z... Meaning you may wind up buying two sets depending on how much you want to get into it.

Most of the aftermarket sets have fairly rudimentary instructions. Eduard and GMM are better than Tom's. You can look at Eduard's instructions on their web site.


----------

